# How far is too far?



## Keosil (Jan 7, 2011)

So I am finally getting around to writing something but I have hit a brick wall here. I want to make a story that overlooks all racial, religious and cultural differences but now I am wondering if in certain parts of the story some people might be or find it offensive. That's the last thing I want. It's especially touchy since I am basing the story off reality and not too past events and up to recent events.

So when writing about such touchy matters how far can the writer go without going over the edge so to speak...

Thanks.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 7, 2011)

If you _really_ want to write it that way, just do it. Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## Keosil (Jan 7, 2011)

Well you see it's just I really like how the story is turning out so far, yet I feel like I am crossing certain boundaries in particular chapters. The story, you see, is based in our modern day world. It contains scenes and opinions of real people and how they felt during these events. It's set between the years of 1990 and 2010. Large portions of the story take place in South-Africa during the Apartheid era and in the United-kingdom(England) during the recent and ever present terror attacks. 

So here I feel like I am really stepping into something that resembles a mine field. If I word one sentence or paragraph wrong I could step on a mine and well... It's at this point that I am considering scrapping the whole thing and basing it in a Fantasy Realm rather than Reality. I might just do that rather I think.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 7, 2011)

As long as you have done adequate research and have your facts straight, you shouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Keosil (Jan 7, 2011)

I have literally done weeks/months of research but the whole thing is making me feel ill...


----------



## Sigilgoat (Jan 7, 2011)

You can go one of two ways with it, in my opinion. First, you can write whatever you want and possibly publish it under a pseudonym, but it seems like you'd rather do something that really respects the subject. Write a few drafts, get some good friends to look it over and critique it as you go. Treat it with respect and dignity, but be careful going all fluffy bunny with some serious stuff.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's some food for thought:

[yt]X_ON_LG5EGY[/yt]

A Norwegian film maker embedded himself with a group of Taliban fighters in order to film a 26-minute documentary on the lives of these men.  To say this is a controversial piece is an understatement and the potential to offend people would be at an all-time high here.

However the guy went through with it because it's an important piece that touches on real-world issues.  If the subject you're writing on has some importance that you feel strongly about or needs to have some exposure, then just do it and don't give a crap how it may offend certain people.  If your research is thorough, they really have nothing to complain about, other than possible interpretation which isn't your problem.


----------



## Keosil (Jan 7, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> If the subject you're writing on has some importance that you feel strongly about or needs to have some exposure, then just do it and don't give a crap how it may offend certain people.  If your research is thorough, they really have nothing to complain about, other than possible interpretation which isn't your problem.



Alas that would be nice in a perfect world yet my past experiences on this subject have often never been well received. People have a nasty way of ALWAYS finding something to rant about, it's human nature. 

But no matter, while I do appreciate all the comments and advice on this matter I think I am going to scrap my original idea for the story and rework it into some other fashion. 

Just like District 9. I want to make a story that has that same feel, like it seems like a Science Fiction but it actually had such serious ties to the Real world and past events in South-Africa that if you didn't have prior knowledge about it you would have simply missed it completely. 

Pleh... Thanks anyways.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 7, 2011)

Just a quick comment; you probably already know this, but it's impossible to please everybody.  ESPECIALLY when writing about a controversial subject.


----------



## Scarborough (Jan 7, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> Just a quick comment; you probably already know this, but it's impossible to please everybody.  ESPECIALLY when writing about a controversial subject.


 
This, exactly.

Anyway, if you're writing to please everybody, you'll end up writing a generic and banal story that will end up pleasing nobody.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Jan 7, 2011)

Keosil said:


> Large portions of the story take place in South-Africa during the Apartheid era and in the United-kingdom(England) during the recent and ever present terror attacks.


Are you afraid of offending blacks?
I'm afraid they're impossible to please:
- if your story contains blacks, then blacks will automatically find it racist and insensitive (cf. "The Princess and the Frog")
- if your story does not contain blacks, like the Lord of the Rings... that's even worse!


----------



## Keosil (Jan 7, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> Just a quick comment; you probably already know this, but it's impossible to please everybody.  ESPECIALLY when writing about a controversial subject.


 
Yes that thought did indeed cross my mind.


----------



## Scarborough (Jan 7, 2011)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> Are you afraid of offending blacks?
> I'm afraid they're impossible to please:
> - if your story contains blacks, then blacks will automatically find it racist and insensitive (cf. "The Princess and the Frog")
> - if your story does not contain blacks, like the Lord of the Rings... that's even worse!


 
Maybe it's when people put "blacks" in a pile and assume that all "blacks" will be offended by something (like they're a homogenous group) that really offends people.


----------



## Jw (Jan 7, 2011)

The thing is, knowing your work will step on some toes, you can embrace it. I do not condone hate of people in any persuasion. Still, forcing people to see things from a different vantage point, and then requiring them to think in a new way-- that's the highest goal for which any author could aim. If it offends one person because they are unwilling to receive or even attempt to defend their beliefs against those you present, then they are not worth your audience. Plain and simple. 

Obviously, though, up until a point can you be taken seriously. Think of Jonathan Swift's "A Modest Proposal" and consider how the outlandish solution was used to illustrate a point of how calloused people were becoming to human life. You're going to have to find a balance within there, but don't worry so much as to what people will think, only that they will think about what you intend for them to think.


----------



## Dexter Fox (Feb 9, 2011)

As long as your story deals with potentially offensive events in a real way, that's the most honest, and respectful way you can do it. Life isn't always pretty, and some art will reflect that grit. For those that lived through difficult events with personal consequences, sanitizing them can be just as offensive.

I'd wager that these events place your characters in some pretty tough situations; morally conflicting, personally hazardous, with uncertain choices. But if your characters act in a real and responsible way, then you won't need to worry much about going too far. Be respectful in your writing and treatment of the subject matter.


----------



## Winter (Feb 10, 2011)

If you write about religion, some of your readers will be offended. It's a law of nature and as unavoidable as the sunrise. Especially if you post on the troll haven that the internet has become.

I'm not saying you shouldn't post, just that you should be prepared to get criticised.


----------



## Browder (Feb 10, 2011)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> Are you afraid of offending blacks?
> I'm afraid they're impossible to please:
> - if your story contains blacks, then blacks will automatically find it racist and insensitive (cf. "The Princess and the Frog")
> - if your story does not contain blacks, like the Lord of the Rings... that's even worse!


 I know I'm proving your point, but not cool. At all.

And just write it. It's your story. Don't let society limit you. If I'm offended I'm offended.


----------



## BlackDragon007 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> Are you afraid of offending blacks?
> I'm afraid they're impossible to please:
> - if your story contains blacks, then blacks will automatically find it racist and insensitive (cf. "The Princess and the Frog")
> - if your story does not contain blacks, like the Lord of the Rings... that's even worse!



Being of the african american persuasion, I can assure you that yes we are quite hard to please when writing about race. Of course that depends on who you're writing to. The new generation isn't as easily offended as the old generation so I guess you could push a little more, but I would still take it slow.

However, I don't think you are writing about blacks specifically because apart from Obama, there hasn't been all that much racial events in your 20 year period. But being a writer means pushing topics and crossing boudaries, as long as you do it for YOUR self expression. If you like the story then write it and you can take all the hate in stride. Good luck.


----------



## Aden (Feb 15, 2011)

Nobody was ever remembered for playing it safe.


----------

